# New 30rls



## maxie2 (Mar 7, 2007)

We stopped by Tacoma RV on our way home to Portland from Leavenworth, WA and ended up buying a new 2007 30 RLS. We now have a 2006 27 RLS to sell. We like them both but with more year-round outings planned, the 30 will suit us better. We need and hope to find a loving home for the 27RLS.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck! I am sure there is a desrving family out there somewhere! and congrats on your new rig!!

Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That was an expensive trip home









Congrats on your new 30rls and good luck with your sale


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback! 
Your situation is exactly the reason why my DW wont let me go "looking" at anything...Last time I did that, I came home with a new Mustang GT.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

I would *love *to upgrade to your new model, maybe someday







CONGRATS on your new trailer, enjoy.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

good luck with the sale! won't you join us for our Rally Sept 12/13/14 or Oktoberfest in Leavenworth?


----------

